# Mapping zwischen JPA-Entitäten und Datentypen von Webservices



## miketech (25. Jan 2014)

Hi zuasmmen,

ich habe eine Webanwendung, in der Daten mittels JPA aus der Datenbank gelesen werden.

Nun möchte ich meine Anwendung um Webservices erweitern und habe hier nun die Situation, dass die Daten, die ggf. via Webservices ausgetauscht werden, nicht 1 zu 1 mit den Daten in der Datenbank übereinstimmen (von der Struktur). D.h. manchmal möchte ich vielleicht einige Attribute weglassen etc.

Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor? Muss ich nun für die Webservices eigene Datentypen entwickeln und das Mapping programmieren? Oder gibt es hier etwas eleganteres? 

Viele Grüße

Mike


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Jan 2014)

Das interne Datenmodel per Webservice nach außen zu geben kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Wenn du Datenbankänderungen hast sind alle Webservice-Consumer kaputt. Typischerweiße solltest du für den Datenaustausch per Webservice ein XSD erstellen. Mittels JAXB werden dann die entsprechenden DTOs generiert und auf Webservice-Seite musst du vom DTO-Model in dein internes Datenmodel mappen.


----------

